# Reputable breeder - BLACK GSD - Long Island,NY



## OhanaMama (Dec 30, 2017)

Hello! 
I'm looking for a responsible, reputable breeder in the Long Island, NY or tri-state area. I'm willing to drive 5-6 hrs but can't travel cross- country. I prefer to be able to visit the breeder, but it's not required. 
What I'm really looking for is a healthy, family friendly *BLACK* GSD of any sex for my family of 4, which consists of me, my husband and my 2 daughters, ages 8 and 10. My children are very calm and understand the importance of respecting a dog and were wonderful with our miniature schnauzer (yes, I know they're COMPLETELY different breeds, but my kids know proper dog etiquette). Sadly, our little pup passed away from cancer this past October and we are devastated. 
I don't mind which line the dog comes from, as long as it has a good temperament and low prey drive. I need a dog that's going to be ok with lots of kids and their parents coming in and out of my home. Yes, I will be training any dog we get. I only work part time (3 1/2 hrs a day) and I'm off in the summer. I have GSD experience and have had multiple Black and Tans in the past and have grown up with large breed dogs. Now it's time for my black. I'm in no rush, but would like to at least pin down a breeder and get on a wait list and would love a new puppy by next summer (2019). 
I'm aware that some breeders get solid blacks in addition to other colors, as a result of genetics (I'm not a breeder but I have seen solid blacks show up in liters of other colors). I'm not necessarily looking for "BLACK GSD BREEDERS", but breeders who may also have a black in their litter. 
Thanks for any recommendations! 
Denise


----------



## thegooseman90 (Feb 24, 2017)

A black lab sounds more up your alley. Honestly you're setting yourself up for heartache here. A low drive pup doesn't always stay low drive and then what happens when the not so uncommon dog aggression, land shark, etc shows up? Are you willing to crate and rotate to protect your other dog?Isolate him from the kids? Besides being black and friendly what else do you want?


----------



## Femfa (May 29, 2016)

I'm with Gooseman on this... low prey drive in a German Shepherd? That's not really a German Shepherd anymore. What are you hoping a low prey drive is going to accomplish?

I think what you want to specify is a GSD who has solid nerves, a biddable nature, with a good off switch in the house. That doesn't, however, imply that the dog will not have high energy requirements, so don't forget that. Lots of times people associate "prey drive" with this crazy dog who is going to go after other dogs, small children, small creatures, etc. A fearful dog with weak nerves and zero ounce of prey drive could do the exact same. A dog with prey drive can be a wonderful thing if you're using it appropriately. Prey is fun, happy, and enjoyable. It means chasing and catching - ie. everyone's favourite game of fetch. Plus, you can always properly teach a dog when it is or isn't okay to engage in prey. I think the average buyer ties this idea of drive into negative associations because they don't have a solid understanding of it, which isn't a bad thing. It's a good opportunity to learn more. I highly recommend taking a look into this blog to better understand the concept of drives/temperament and what they mean: Temperament - German Shepherd Guide

Perhaps a good idea is to be more specific in what you hope to get out of the dog, rather than a "black dog with low prey drive". That could be a multitude of breeds, of which I would not recommend a German Shepherd for. Were your previous GSDs low prey drive? And if so, how did you know? I feel answering that will also help us direct you better for what you might be looking for.


----------



## OhanaMama (Dec 30, 2017)

Femfa said:


> I'm with Gooseman on this... low prey drive in a German Shepherd? That's not really a German Shepherd anymore. What are you hoping a low prey drive is going to accomplish?
> 
> I think what you want to specify is a GSD who has solid nerves, a biddable nature, with a good off switch in the house. That doesn't, however, imply that the dog will not have high energy requirements, so don't forget that. Lots of times people associate "prey drive" with this crazy dog who is going to go after other dogs, small children, small creatures, etc. A fearful dog with weak nerves and zero ounce of prey drive could do the exact same. A dog with prey drive can be a wonderful thing if you're using it appropriately. Prey is fun, happy, and enjoyable. It means chasing and catching - ie. everyone's favourite game of fetch. Plus, you can always properly teach a dog when it is or isn't okay to engage in prey. I think the average buyer ties this idea of drive into negative associations because they don't have a solid understanding of it, which isn't a bad thing. It's a good opportunity to learn more. I highly recommend taking a look into this blog to better understand the concept of drives/temperament and what they mean: Temperament - German Shepherd Guide
> 
> Perhaps a good idea is to be more specific in what you hope to get out of the dog, rather than a "black dog with low prey drive". That could be a multitude of breeds, of which I would not recommend a German Shepherd for. Were your previous GSDs low prey drive? And if so, how did you know? I feel answering that will also help us direct you better for what you might be looking for.


Well, now I wish I didn't say "prey drive"! 
I just want a black GSD that has a good temperament. I want a PET, a companion, a dog I can train and have a fun relationship with who is good with kids and people. I don't want a black lab. I'm here because I want a nice GSD. 
I'm not familiar with all these "lines". I just want a healthy dog that's not from a backyard breeder. I'm not pretending to be a GSD expert, but I'm also not a fool who wants to go to just any breeder. I'm TRYING to do the right thing here! 
Are there ANY GSD breeders out there who have a friendly puppy that's BLACK? 
This is really frustrating. I feel like I'm being lumped in with people who shop at the puppy store in the mall.


----------



## OhanaMama (Dec 30, 2017)

thegooseman90 said:


> A black lab sounds more up your alley. Honestly you're setting yourself up for heartache here. A low drive pup doesn't always stay low drive and then what happens when the not so uncommon dog aggression, land shark, etc shows up? Are you willing to crate and rotate to protect your other dog?Isolate him from the kids? Besides being black and friendly what else do you want?


My dog DIED. I don't have any dogs at the moment. Why would I need to isolate my dog from the kids? Everyone has to isolate their GSD from their kids? Don't people socialize their dogs? Train them? I've had GSD's as a kid who were not socialized and were very aggressive. I am trying to avoid that by doing research and finding a good breeder from the get-go.


----------



## Femfa (May 29, 2016)

Not at all! We're here to help you, but to do so we need to understand where you're coming from. When we hear things like "low prey drive", then the last kind of breed we want to recommend is a GSD. They're well known for good prey drive. 

You can most certainly get what you're looking for. You will be able to get a great family companion from an American Showline or from a Working Line. You're in the right place to find a dog like that. We just want to make sure you're prepared for what you might get depending on which line you choose, because each line does specialize in specific things, and even within those lines there can be certain characteristics from well known dogs that you want to be aware of. Your heart is in the right place and we'll be more than happy to help. Unfortunately, I'm from up north so I'm not aware of many breeders in your area. However, one breeder around you if you are not opposed to shipping that I would highly recommend - and who is also a board member - is Wolfstraum. She produces some awesome dogs with a great temperament who would be a good fit in your home.


----------



## OhanaMama (Dec 30, 2017)

Femfa said:


> Not at all! We're here to help you, but to do so we need to understand where you're coming from. When we hear things like "low prey drive", then the last kind of breed we want to recommend is a GSD. They're well known for good prey drive.
> 
> You can most certainly get what you're looking for. You will be able to get a great family companion from an American Showline or from a Working Line. You're in the right place to find a dog like that. We just want to make sure you're prepared for what you might get depending on which line you choose, because each line does specialize in specific things, and even within those lines there can be certain characteristics from well known dogs that you want to be aware of. Your heart is in the right place and we'll be more than happy to help. Unfortunately, I'm from up north so I'm not aware of many breeders in your area. However, one breeder around you if you are not opposed to shipping that I would highly recommend - and who is also a board member - is Wolfstraum. She produces some awesome dogs with a great temperament who would be a good fit in your home.


THANK YOU!! Forgive my improper use of the lingo. From now on, I'll stick to layman's terms. I've heard of Wolfstraum from my research on these boards the last few days, and they're not that far. A drive to Pittsburgh is definitely doable. I've already contacted MarDan and Hollow Hills, but haven't heard back. I've spoken with Caldbergh, but he can only import a black. Not sure I want to go that route, but it's an option. 
I'm attending "Meet the Breed" at Westminster in February and there's a local Schutzhund club one town over from me that meets every Sunday. I'm hoping to meet some GSD people and their dogs. Really want to do the right thing and understand what I am getting when I do get my puppy.


----------



## Femfa (May 29, 2016)

Good for you for doing all that! It’s a great way to learn what you like or don’t like in a dog. I personally wouldn’t import without knowing the people the dog was being imported from, just from what I’ve seen personally. Met a few imported dogs, can’t say they’ve been all that great and generally not always what the person was hoping for when they didn’t have the connections to make the import happen. 

Black is very common in working line, and also does show up with the ASL’s, so I’d also look into breeders of that line as well.


----------



## OhanaMama (Dec 30, 2017)

Femfa said:


> Good for you for doing all that! It’s a great way to learn what you like or don’t like in a dog. I personally wouldn’t import without knowing the people the dog was being imported from, just from what I’ve seen personally. Met a few imported dogs, can’t say they’ve been all that great and generally not always what the person was hoping for when they didn’t have the connections to make the import happen.
> 
> Black is very common in working line, and also does show up with the ASL’s, so I’d also look into breeders of that line as well.


Caldbergh *did* say he's been working with the breeder in Germany for over 20 years, but I would rather meet the breeder and the mother dog in person, if possible. He was the only person to respond so far, and for that I am appreciative. Seemed really personable and helpful. 
Thank you so much for your valuable input! It is very much appreciated.


----------



## thegooseman90 (Feb 24, 2017)

OhanaMama said:


> thegooseman90 said:
> 
> 
> > A black lab sounds more up your alley. Honestly you're setting yourself up for heartache here. A low drive pup doesn't always stay low drive and then what happens when the not so uncommon dog aggression, land shark, etc shows up? Are you willing to crate and rotate to protect your other dog?Isolate him from the kids? Besides being black and friendly what else do you want?
> ...


 must've skimmed over the dying part. My apologies. Anyway femfa did a better job saying what I meant to. As far as isolating from the kids I don't mean because they're aggressive I mean because they're landsharks. People come on here all the time asking for help with that very issue. Just from your description another breed would probably be a better fit but maybe you've left some details out. That's why I asked what else you're after


----------



## Kazel (Nov 29, 2016)

Femfa said:


> Not at all! We're here to help you, but to do so we need to understand where you're coming from. When we hear things like "low prey drive", then the last kind of breed we want to recommend is a GSD. They're well known for good prey drive.
> 
> You can most certainly get what you're looking for. You will be able to get a great family companion from an American Showline or from a Working Line. You're in the right place to find a dog like that. We just want to make sure you're prepared for what you might get depending on which line you choose, because each line does specialize in specific things, and even within those lines there can be certain characteristics from well known dogs that you want to be aware of. Your heart is in the right place and we'll be more than happy to help. Unfortunately, I'm from up north so I'm not aware of many breeders in your area. However, one breeder around you if you are not opposed to shipping that I would highly recommend - and who is also a board member - is Wolfstraum. She produces some awesome dogs with a great temperament who would be a good fit in your home.


Just to say when 'everyday' people are talking about prey drive they're generally speaking more like husky type. As in dogs that likes to kill small critters. I haven't met a lot of GSDs that have that type of prey drive or to the degree that a husky has it anyway. All the GSDs I've known are good with other animals such as cats or not as obsessed with it, not as crittery.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

I know a breeder who has black pups frequently but she may be farther away then you wish to go.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

Kazel said:


> Just to say when 'everyday' people are talking about prey drive they're generally speaking more like husky type. As in dogs that likes to kill small critters. *I haven't met a lot of GSDs that have that type of prey drive or to the degree that a husky has it anyway.* All the GSDs I've known are good with other animals such as cats or not as obsessed with it, not as crittery.


I own one, and I have worked with several. The one I have now is probably petstock ASL, but I have had others that were WL.
Shadow will track and kill. No small critters in this house for the duration of her life. Things that squeak or squeal get disembowelled and if it moves she's on it. 
Weirdly good with kids, so I guess she does differentiate.


----------



## Kazel (Nov 29, 2016)

Sabis mom said:


> I own one, and I have worked with several. The one I have now is probably petstock ASL, but I have had others that were WL.
> Shadow will track and kill. No small critters in this house for the duration of her life. Things that squeak or squeal get disembowelled and if it moves she's on it.
> Weirdly good with kids, so I guess she does differentiate.


Oh yeah, they are definitely out there. Just been lucky enough to be around plenty that aren't. Also thanks to the general temperament of GSDs they're easier to manage if they do have a decent prey drive. As far as training them not to go and kill things. I keep going back to huskies because I've been around a lot of them that are cat killers. Either the owners don't care or don't seem to have as much luck training them not to. Lots of dogs have good distinction though. Wouldn't be surprised human children don't register on the prey radar. 

Sorry OP to kind of go off topic. I can't suggest breeders but it does seem like there are a lot of breeders that have black pups, mainly working lines it seems. Lots of BYBs as well though. Hope you get a good recommendation and find one good for your family.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

OP as I said she may be to far, but you asked for a good breeder and a black pup suitable as a family companion
Available Dogs & Information - Granville*German Shepherds


----------



## Coleen (Sep 18, 2015)

Also keep in mind an all black puppy may get some color as she/he grows. Mine was an all black puppy, as she grew she changed. She is mainly all black with some interesting and different markings. Her father is an all black long coat and her mother is a short coat black and tan.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I have two gsd's from wanda brown kleinenhain german shepherds, right now she has a litter on the ground with I think, a couple of blacks available..However, she's located in Kentucky...Nice dogs, I have no complaints about the two I have from her..


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I would suggest you get your husband on board with this before you contact breeders. The breeders I suggested for you are not going to sell you a puppy if the whole family is not involved. It's how dogs get shoved into crates to live and then returned after 2 years with behavioral issues. Not saying that YOU will....just that it's not uncommon.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Coleen said:


> Also keep in mind an all black puppy may get some color as she/he grows. Mine was an all black puppy, as she grew she changed. She is mainly all black with some interesting and different markings. Her father is an all black long coat and her mother is a short coat black and tan.


Gorgeous!! I've never seen bleed through on their rib area. In order to be black, the mother would have had to have a black "a" gene so one of her parents would have had to pass that on.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

OhanaMama said:


> Femfa said:
> 
> 
> > Good for you for doing all that! It’s a great way to learn what you like or don’t like in a dog. I personally wouldn’t import without knowing the people the dog was being imported from, just from what I’ve seen personally. Met a few imported dogs, can’t say they’ve been all that great and generally not always what the person was hoping for when they didn’t have the connections to make the import happen.
> ...


I know caldbergh comes highly recommended. He has nice dogs. There was a nice gsd in nosework class from his breeding. I met one of his males. He does not breed often. I just private messages you.


----------



## OhanaMama (Dec 30, 2017)

Kazel said:


> Just to say when 'everyday' people are talking about prey drive they're generally speaking more like husky type. As in dogs that likes to kill small critters. I haven't met a lot of GSDs that have that type of prey drive or to the degree that a husky has it anyway. All the GSDs I've known are good with other animals such as cats or not as obsessed with it, not as crittery.


Thanks for the clarification. I definitely didn't mean it like that. I am really mainly concerned with aggression towards other people and animals.


----------



## OhanaMama (Dec 30, 2017)

Coleen said:


> Also keep in mind an all black puppy may get some color as she/he grows. Mine was an all black puppy, as she grew she changed. She is mainly all black with some interesting and different markings. Her father is an all black long coat and her mother is a short coat black and tan.


She's GORGEOUS! I'm perfectly fine with some coloring ?


----------



## OhanaMama (Dec 30, 2017)

Jax08 said:


> I would suggest you get your husband on board with this before you contact breeders. The breeders I suggested for you are not going to sell you a puppy if the whole family is not involved. It's how dogs get shoved into crates to live and then returned after 2 years with behavioral issues. Not saying that YOU will....just that it's not uncommon.


We actually all sat down last night. Went through all these replies and all the PM's and I showed him all my notes I've been taking and he is ON BOARD 100%. He's aware it may take some time and he trusts me to do the right thing because he knows how much this means to me rest of our family. I would NEVER bring a puppy into my home if someone wasn't on board.


----------

